# Crown Mldg / Metal studs



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Delivered cabinets & built ins to a condo job today. Contractor has to install a series of moldings to form a crown around all the walls that lay flat on the wall & ceiling rather than at a 45degree, so there is no room for a nailer strip. It has been a long time since I have done installs, so I'm wondering if there is a fastener that can shoot into metal with something like a serated edge to help hold. What are you fellas using these days??


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just use construction adhesive and shoot pairs of nails that are angled away from each other where I can't catch a stud, metal or wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use trim screws. If it's painted, you're in luck. If it's got a stained or natural finish, I use the colored fill pens. I also use the stuff in the jars and do mixes. Done right the ity bity holes are real hard to find.


----------



## ProToCall Constructi (Nov 13, 2009)

I would also install pocket screws or biscuit any butt joint that you may have in addition to a couple of trim screws and a lot of adhesive.

www.protocallconstruction.com


----------

